# Atkins 2000 Rehab



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I acquired this saw a few months ago on the Bay, came with a protective case.

Started my clean-up on it today.

Blade was in fair condition as far as rust goes, so just a block and 400 grit sandpaper cleaned her up.

Noticed a tooth missing about the center of the blade, and does need to be sharpened.

Do have a question, should the teeth be re-cut..?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a good looking saw. 

No, the teeth don't need to be re-cut. You won't even notice the missing tooth when using the saw. Just be careful to maintain the same tooth geometry when you are sharpening the teeth on both sides of the missing one.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice old saw.

A thread from last year with a link to a saw sharpening guide in post #6.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/saw-sharpening-55371/


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

+1 on trc65's response.

with repeated sharpenings, that tooth will "grow back"


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice and link.

Never sharpened a saw before, to those who have done it several times, were you nervous the first time...?

Anyways, going to attempt it, after I finish the Tote or handle, do not know which is correct.

Handle looks like mahogany, remember my Grandfathers saw, and I do have a Disston dating to the 1860's, both had and have a darker handle.

So decided a light stain of Chestnut would look good.

Will finish the Handle with True Oil..


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was nervous the first time, but it is almost ridiculously easy once you get going and understand what you are doing.

That's a great little jig for finishing handles! Did you make it for that or does it have another function?

Most Disston saws had apple handles while some models used beech. A few even used rosewood for a little while.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I was a little nervous sharpening my backsaws since mine were my grandpa's, even if they aren't top shelf saws. It isn't too hard... I actually found that the last sharpening I did was the best yet since my increased confidence led me to be more aggressive. So, if you think that the saw is better but not great after sharpening and start looking up prices on boutique saws, you probably just need to be more confident. I've not bothered making a saw vise yet, so if you want to try before you do a machinist vist with rubber protectors on it works great, you just have to move the saw more often. 

When I made a new tote for the saw with a plastic handle I left the wood unstained and finished it with paste wax. It has a very pleasant feel.

If you've not seen it yet, this is my favorite sharpening/tooth geometry page:
http://www.blackburntools.com/articles/saw-tooth-geometry/index.html
I printed it out and set it by me when I'm sharpening. Not that I need to refer to it that frequently, but knowing that the expert knowledge is so physically close makes me confident enough to do a good job. Once you get the rhythm down it is as calming as planing boards.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I did have it bookmarked, but I had forgotten about it. Great graphics in that tutorial vs others I've seen.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

trc65 said:


> I was nervous the first time, but it is almost ridiculously easy once you get going and understand what you are doing.
> 
> That's a great little jig for finishing handles! Did you make it for that or does it have another function?
> 
> Most Disston saws had apple handles while some models used beech. A few even used rosewood for a little while.


Thanks, made the jig for plane totes, knobs and hand saw handles.
Scrap lumber...it will serve it's purpose..

And thank you for the added link...everything is so informative..


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well here is a little update,

Handle is finished, and blade sharpening is the last thing left to do.

Know I should of kept the handle off, but could not wait for that.

Rehab almost complete..


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice refurbish 

This may be your saw here http://books.google.co.nz/books?id=...onepage&q=atkins saw silver steel 2000&f=true


----------

